# Hate lowballers so some help please!



## Dubes (Jul 24, 2009)

Can't stand lowballers so some opinions would be great! Bidding on snow removal for residential driveways/walks, here's the deal it's 37 homes on two streets right next to each other. Mostly single/double drives nothing monsterous.

Now normally I charge 40 to 45 per drive and get that all day long, I'm thinking 25 to 30 per drive so $925 to $1110, with the option of 11 to 12 dollars for salt per drive.

Am I low or on the high side here?



Thanks in advance for any insight


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Dubes;1031309 said:


> Can't stand lowballers so some opinions would be great! Bidding on snow removal for residential driveways/walks, here's the deal it's 37 homes on two streets right next to each other. Mostly single/double drives nothing monsterous.
> 
> Now normally I charge 40 to 45 per drive and get that all day long, I'm thinking 25 to 30 per drive so $925 to $1110, with the option of 11 to 12 dollars for salt per drive.
> 
> ...


i think anything inbetween $20-$30 is more then fair, no travel time required eats up a lot of overhead


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i would also say between $20-$30 there is no travel time and what kind of salt you useing?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Well if you "need" the work, than $20/drive should be good. If you don't "need" it, than $30 should be good. So I would maybe go right in the middle, $25. Although, I would love to have that many jobs close by. You can probably do 5-6 an hour (without looking at them and I would clean up in front of the doors) so you are making around $100/hr even at $20 a pop. That would probably sell me right there.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are they individual customers? do you have to send each one a bill or is it a single invoice? If it's individual bills price them like a individual with your standard yearly or per push charge. Half the work and cost of a driveway is contracts, billing and collections. If they are a single billing then price it like a small commercial lot with a lot of small parking areas.


----------

